# Getting X1 Need good GAME Suggestions



## VapeSquad88 (Jul 9, 2015)

Getting an xbox 1 and want some game suggestions. I like COD style shit, but also horror games. i was a huge fan of the first two Dead Space games. Any suggestions you guys have would be greatly appreciated. And yes Im going to get Fallout 4 on November 10th.


----------



## Arnbjorn (Jul 9, 2015)

If you like open world games like skyrim and fallout you will probably love The Witcher 3. HUGE sandbox, monster slaying, nudity, war and an awesome storyline lol. Also Battlefield 4 was amazingly updated for the X1, Destiny is alright too


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

The evil within is a great game so is dead rising 3.
So far ive spent the most time playing wolfenstein the new order tho. The map is huge


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 11, 2015)

Gears of war and dead rising 3. and get a ea access membership with your xbox live its a amazing deal


----------



## Parsley85 (Jul 11, 2015)

VapeSquad88 said:


> Getting an xbox 1 and want some game suggestions. I like COD style shit, but also horror games. i was a huge fan of the first two Dead Space games. Any suggestions you guys have would be greatly appreciated. And yes Im going to get Fallout 4 on November 10th.


Take it back and build a gaming PC.


----------

